# How'd everyone do?



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

just wondering how everyone did that actually went this morning... went with the old man and a buddy up to my cousin's in marysville and killed 3: 2 reds and a grey, they were all cutting in hickories....saw a total of 9 but due to the winds whipping the tops of the trees I would lose sight of them....


----------



## Saugeye 1 (May 20, 2006)

Good job.....


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

I got 4 in Clermont county. They were in oak and hickory trees.


----------



## flthednut (Feb 17, 2007)

Got a late start Saturday only came up with 1 grey. Today was much better, got an early start and limited out by 9:00am. all greys from hickory and pignut trees in one little patch of woods. My partner NET MAN picked off 4... 3 grey and 1 fox...!# !# !#


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

went again this morning back up to marysville on my cousin's land and limited out by 10:30...one was a grey and the rest were reds.....and they were all bores...no sows at all...4 were shot out of hickories and the other 2 came out of acorn trees


----------

